# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  my generic hgh

## grimroid

there is my new line of generic hgh nothing but happy customers lol.

----------


## Seajackal

You can not post prices of gear openly bro please edit that, thanks.

----------


## grimroid

there you go bro sorry about that.

----------


## Seajackal

No problem. BTW I can't pop up the pic for a larger pic, I would like to see how it
looks like.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks like Jintropins with no labbels  :Smilie:

----------


## testosterona

better pics better pics!!!

----------


## Seajackal

> Looks like Jintropins with no labbels


One correction, they look like genitropins.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> One correction, they look like genitropins.


Yes now I can see them, The small first pic I had to take my glasses out :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

This one worked better for me than the Jins from Gensci.

----------


## aadrenaline

i believe i heard gensci uses generic gh and put the jin labels on...
damn chinese! lol

----------


## hulk100

i have seen other generic hgh but those vials have blue tops , Grimroid how is this generic hgh ?

----------

